# Filmstrip Error



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2016)

The top portion of my filmstrip disappeared the other day and I can't quite figure out how to get it back.  The double-arrow utility is not an option.  I shut down my computer.  I turned off the software.  I turned my Mac back on.  I restarted Lightroom.  I went into Panel (show and hide filmstrip) and that didn't work either.  I'm at a loss.  See attached image (hopefully it loads correctly).



 

Top of toolbar (filmstrip) is truncated.  I cannot adjust the size.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 16, 2016)

Have you tried keyboard shortcut for the toolbar *"T"
*
Well never mind that, I see that part of the toolbar is visible. Seems like more of an OS / Display issue. I'm not familiar with Mac, so can't help there.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2016)

That's a weird one M_Culver. Have you tried the standard troubleshooting steps?  Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps | The Lightroom Queen  and welcome to the forum!


----------



## AndreasM (Dec 16, 2016)

I haven't seen exactly that before, but if my Lightroom windows act a bit funny from time to time, it helps if I press <SHIFT> + <F> 3 times to switch through the different window modes.


----------



## Gnits (Dec 17, 2016)

AndreasM said:


> it helps if I press <SHIFT> + <F> 3 times to switch through the different window modes.



That has worked for me as well.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 17, 2016)

I've just remembered, just double check Window menu > Show Tab Bar isn't checked.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't have it solved yet.  But, thank you for your feedback!  I'll keep experimenting on my end.  Loved the smaller view...here's hoping I'll figure it out sooner or later.  Smiles, m


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 18, 2016)

One of Victoria's "Standard Trouble-shooting Steps" includes resetting the Preferences file. Have you tried that?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2016)

@Jim, yes.  Thank you.  While restarting the program I did reset the preferences.  Thank you for asking.  And, that did not remedy the problem. 

I find that I encounter problems when I create new presets because I assume that I should be able to start typing immediately.  However, I must click in the title box in order for my typing to rename the new preset.  This is where I find that random and new things start happening (because the program thinks I want it to perform keyboard shortcuts).  And, that is not the case.  I try to recreate whatever keyboard strokes I just performed.  Sometimes that helps.  Sometimes it does not.

I don't have the luxury of deleting the program and re-installing it (an old-school way of doing things).  I think I max out on two or three downloads--if I remember correctly.  I'd rather not waste one of those downloads on this error.  Or, is it computer-sensitive?  Can it detect that I would be re-installing on the same computer?  Thoughts, anyone?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 19, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> @Jim,
> I don't have the luxury of deleting the program and re-installing it (an old-school way of doing things).  I think I max out on two or three downloads--if I remember correctly.  I'd rather not waste one of those downloads on this error.  Or, is it computer-sensitive?  Can it detect that I would be re-installing on the same computer?  Thoughts, anyone?


There is no limit at Adobe on how many times you can reinstall LR. You can download LR to any number of computers.  However, your license only permits a registered copy on 2.  All others are considered trial versions and will expire after 30 days unless registered with your license. If you need to transfer licenses to a different (3rd) computer, you will need to remove the licensed version from one of the other two.  LR will recognize your existing license if you do a fresh install on the same computer.

As for some of the other issues. There is a program concept called "hasFocus"   The window where the mouse last clicked "hasFocus" and that is where any keystrokes will be interpreted. The Side panels are sensitive to short cut keys UNLESS one of the text entry fields is highlighted ("hasFocus").  In the Preset Panel if you click on the (+) in the panel header, the New Preset Dialog opens and the Preset Name field is highlighted (hasFocus).  If you click anywhere else before beginning to type the Preset Name, the Preset Name field loses focus and your typing goes elsewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 20, 2016)

@Cletus D. Lee, thank you.  That may be my go-to plan soon.

Humbly,
m


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 24, 2016)

I performed a hard restart.  I used the off button on the reverse of my computer.  I had it stay off for a short period of time.  Now that it has restarted the problem has solved itself.  The earlier restart did not remedy the problem.  Again, I am so thankful for all of the feedback you all provided.  

Merry Christmas!


----------

